# info on making own wax



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

im looking into making some wax out of boredom really, from what ive read i need, carnauba flakes, beeswax ( bar or pellets?) turpentine and oils, mostly ive seen coconut or palm oil used but can i use any good oil? as in say aloe vera oil, olive oil , and others?
itd be nice to know of any fancy additions i could add for something special


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That should get you started,there are quite a few threads on it on here


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

i found 2 via google search, ill have another look, layzyness.lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The basic repair dodo factory posted on her was 30g Carnauba,5g beeswax and 50ml coconut oil which I made and needed some oil Asti was difficult to work with so I added some olive oil nd it did the job.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=38432&highlight=Homebrew


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm making my own wax at the moment, trying to get hold of 'special' ingredients is very difficult unless you buy in huge quantities or have your own company. My advice would be stick to the basics until you have something that works then if you want to add something 'special' do plenty of research.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Check out my thread mate, may help.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289038


----------

